# What's Your Favorite Type Of Music?



## dimension 2350 (Oct 5, 2009)

Mine is grunge. My favorite grunge band would be a toss up between STP and AIC.


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 5, 2009)

17 views and no response? WTF


----------



## 707Humboldt$born707 (Oct 5, 2009)

Local reggae of course


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 5, 2009)

707Humboldt$born707 said:


> Local reggae of course


I guess...You suck that is!

EPIC FAIL


----------



## 707Humboldt$born707 (Oct 5, 2009)

I guess you didnt like my Obama comments on the other thread and I guess you've never heard Rod Deal and the I-Deals or reggae on the river


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 5, 2009)

707Humboldt$born707 said:


> I guess you didnt like my Obama comments on the other thread and I guess you've never heard Rod Deal and the I-Deals or reggae on the river


 I could care less about politics honestly. If the pricks aren't PERSONALLY coming up to me starting shit I could care less.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 5, 2009)

i love reggae and grunge... what are some other good local cali reggae bands 707humboldt??


----------



## 707Humboldt$born707 (Oct 5, 2009)

Humboldts a small place and I doubt most of them even have CDs, its just the vibe and sound seems related and feels like home

the Marley boys, Steelpulse, Israelvib, Toots, Franti and others are always up here playing in small venues and parks though


----------



## doniawon (Oct 5, 2009)

local reggae.. ??? marley steelpulse toots =.... franti maybe hes the only american.. 
local cali reggae .. whats some local cali reggae bands??


----------



## 707Humboldt$born707 (Oct 5, 2009)

Anslinger, Small Fish, Rasta Survival, Kulica reggae/rock

Los Bandidos Muertos, Thicker than Thieves, Dragged by Horses, Que La Chinga, Monster Women metal/rock/other

thats all I can think of right now, some may not be local but live/play here mostly and again Rod Deal and the I-Deals is my favorite but Rods dead now


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ac dc with bon scott


----------



## DeepSlip (Oct 8, 2009)

i LOVE reggae,here are some good ones and also my favs too :
Burning Spear,Big Youth,Black Uhuru,Dennis Brown,Horace Andy
for people who don't like reggae,there is ub40,that is pop-reggae xD


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 8, 2009)

polka is really hot here right now. polka polka polka...polka polka polka.


----------



## cbtwohundread (Oct 8, 2009)

STRICTLY ROCKERS.,.,LIKE BIG YOUTH,BAD BRAINS,BURNING SPEAR.,YELLOWMAN,PETER YELLOW.,.,NINJAMAN.,.,BOB MARLEY.,.,LEE SCRATCH PERRY.,.,DENNIS BROWN.,.LEROY SMART.,.,U ROY.,.,IROY.,.,DENNIS ALCAPONE.,.,
HERES SUM SAMPLES.,.,
dennis alcapone_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fP9pz-p404g&feature=related
big youth- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7hTXmUigjY
uroy- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JSKXxbOYOU&feature=related
bad brains- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODh8AqhWKrs&feature=related
burning spear- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgeHnEoHFvg
king yellow- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko46_aXW_94
peter yellow/aka purpleman- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNl8NlJNSVo&feature=related
the badman ninja- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8pI3m2Rxwo
marley- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lz4AaByok8Y
lee perry(the creator of al-l music) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBHucOSjkQs
denis brown the voice- i dedicate this one to all the woman- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPle-tXgMFU
leroy smart- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbjfBBfdVtM
iroy- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e5eFz82UcI&feature=related
THIS ARIST I HOLD ON A GOLDEN FEEL (PRINCE FAR I)-LIVE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTIzNxDmG3I


----------



## ericpasino (Jul 22, 2011)

These are my favourite types of music.
1. Jazz
2. Metal
3. Hip-Hop.


----------



## beardo (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm into scat, scat man was the greatest but their are others keeping the style alive.
[youtube]3cnQCk0u49w&ob=av2e[/youtube]


----------



## moon skins (Jul 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;oVuVXqWfQeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVuVXqWfQeE[/video]


----------



## Mental91 (Jul 23, 2011)

Grunge AIC is prob my fav band


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 24, 2011)

Rockabilly/psychobilly for me. (tiger army, nekromantix, mad sin etc). I love all music


----------



## StonedGuru (Jul 24, 2011)

I genuinely like everything, seriously opera, classical, hardstyle and techno, if its got a beat ill dance to it


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jul 27, 2011)

Grunge
Blues rock
Instrumental rock
Avante-garde 
Metal
Jazz
Hip-hop
Older rap
Trance 
Progressive rock


----------



## Mr Neutron (Jul 27, 2011)

ambient/space
rock
classical
jazz


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jul 27, 2011)

gd and jam bands


----------



## Mental91 (Jul 27, 2011)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> gd and jam bands


gd? What is that?


----------



## markus05 (Jul 28, 2011)

Progressive Rock/Metal
Avante-Garde
Jazz-Fusion(I find classic Jazz a bit boring)


----------



## RoughOutline (Jul 29, 2011)

Alternative/Indie rock I guess is my favourite type of music. Bands like The Libertines, The Cribs, The Strokes.


----------



## Fishy:) (Aug 1, 2011)

Drum n bass(liquid and atmospheric, old skool stuff), Hip hop, Deep house


----------



## be Positive (Aug 1, 2011)

I personally like metalcore, pop punk, hardcore. Stuff like that, when I'm smoking I usually listen to MOD SUN or Jonny Craig. Great musicians.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 1, 2011)

METAL \m/ (^_^)


----------



## EMWUZX (Aug 1, 2011)

Reggae and rap lol i rap myself


----------



## vanbucknor (Aug 5, 2011)

These are my favourite type of music.
1. Jazz
2. Metal
3. Classical
4. Instrumental.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 7, 2011)

Mental91 said:


> gd? What is that?


Grateful Dead dude


----------



## superbee (Aug 7, 2011)

Punk, Reggae, (some) Metal. My favorite is oldschool Jamaican Ska though. Desmond Dekker, Jimmy Cliff, Don Drummond, The Skatalites, Toots and The Maytals...


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 8, 2011)

Rap, 2pac, the game ect, I like all music except hard rock tbh..


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 8, 2011)

WiggyBluebez said:


> Rap, 2pac, the game ect, I like all music except hard rock tbh..


Yea you suck.


----------



## JCT42069 (Aug 10, 2011)

i fucking love 70s and 80s rock


----------



## korf41 (Aug 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;ipE9QFiWhzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipE9QFiWhzQ[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 12, 2011)

*anything but country.. ;P


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 12, 2011)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> Grateful Dead dude


noo, that would be GDD


----------



## Fishy:) (Aug 15, 2011)

Drum n Bass


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2011)

Good music.


----------



## nelsonheell (Aug 19, 2011)

As like many music crazy people, I am also like them. I have fond of Music. My favourite genre of music are hip-hop and rock. Mostly I like rock. It fantastic to listen and rocks with rocking musics.


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Aug 21, 2011)

Narco corridas


----------



## sync0s (Aug 21, 2011)

Music that bases itself on the intelligence of lyrics. Rap (TRUE Rap), Spoken Word (If you call it music), Vocal Symphony (I like Serj Tankian's work), Country, Rock (Bands like Tool/APC, Avenged Sevenfold, those who stand for something) 



Atmosphere said:


> I watched the children scurry in circles around a two-way mirror,
> worrying about which side of the glass projects the reflection clearer.
> hear the whispers of the wind trying to get me to grin,
> gassing' me up about the love that I plucked and I've been stuck within,
> ...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 21, 2011)

Classical and oldies. But I can listen to anything but metal and hip hop


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 21, 2011)

Classical and any good metal/hardcore metal


----------



## tommy421 (Aug 21, 2011)

ever listend to dubstep high? pretty trippy haha!


----------



## mastiffkush (Aug 21, 2011)

707Humboldt$born707 said:


> Anslinger, Small Fish, Rasta Survival, Kulica reggae/rock
> 
> Los Bandidos Muertos, Thicker than Thieves, Dragged by Horses, Que La Chinga, Monster Women metal/rock/other
> 
> thats all I can think of right now, some may not be local but live/play here mostly and again Rod Deal and the I-Deals is my favorite but Rods dead now


Heard of Los Tigrillos? Que Se Mueran Los Feos....hhahaha


----------



## mastiffkush (Aug 21, 2011)

New age reggae, Rebulution, Slightly Stoopid, The Expendables, Pepper, Sublime....get the gist?


----------



## Bluezdude (Aug 22, 2011)

Blues (kinda obvious) and Punk (not so obvious but an even higher obsession).


----------



## klety (Aug 23, 2011)

Whenever i m feeling solitude so that time i heard only rocking and hip hop songs then immediately my mood is good.
-----------------
led strip lights


----------



## knightsinwhitesatin (Aug 29, 2011)

DUBSTEP!! it seems to be all that i listen to anymore. other than that i like alot of rock.. some rap.. and electronic music if its done well.. but i dont feel like making a list of everything


----------



## DopeFeen (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Tweaky5 (Sep 1, 2011)

Minimalism: Steve Reich, Philip Glass, John Cage. But especially Philip Glass.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Sep 5, 2011)

Brazilian popular music from 65-75, Elis Regina, Jobim, Andrade, et al


----------



## Jack Fate (Sep 5, 2011)

American roots music.....blues, rock, country, in any mixture or combination.


----------



## DopeFeen (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## adrionlopez (Sep 6, 2011)

These are my favourite types of music.
1. Jazz
2. Instrumental
3. Rock
4. Hip-Hop.


----------

